# GXP Crankset in BBRight shell with new Rotor BB? C-Bear?



## akod (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi:

I've been running a 2012-2013 SRAM Red GXP cransket in my Cervelo 2011 R5 BBRight bottom bracket using Enduro GXP Adapters. They work pretty well but I can't get the chainline quite right and my shifting sucks as a result (checked the rear derr alignment a couple times too).

There are supposed to be 2 new(ish) bottom brackets that allow you to run a _*GXP crank in a BBRight frame without using any adapters*_. Can't seem to find either...

- Rotor is doing a bottom bracket (4624?) that installs in BBright and lets you run a GXP crankset?

- C-Bear has something similar potentially?

Any idea on either of these and where to buy them?

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## Renderdog (Jan 1, 2006)

Will this work?

BBRight to 24mm Bottom Bracket - BBR-24

Pop-up shows BBRight to GXP reducer.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> but I can't get the chainline quite right and my shifting sucks as a result


This part does not make a lot of sense to me. Why would the chainline be any different? Why would some minute change have anything to do with shifting?

There was another thread where someone blamed shifting problems on chainline, and LBS's were apparently happy to supply new parts to fix the "problem". Thing was his chainline was fine and very standard, as it is on any modern crankset/BB combo.


----------

